# Installing Airport ADAPTER



## ynot6211 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi, I have an imac g3/400 and i want to know how i go about installing an airport adapter so that i can use airport card. Thanks, Tony


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

The airport card slot should be right next to the RAM slot on the back of your iMac. There is a door underneath and to the rear of your Mac. You need to find an airport card not airport extreme. Apple does not sell them anymore so need to find third party or ebay.


----------

